# StarField (Bethesda 2022)



## Huntn

Release date 11.11.22,  a year away. But it's Bethesda and it looks good... hard to resist, but we have time to think about it.


----------



## gollum

It is a bitter pill for those who have PlayStations.  I heard it will be Xbox and PC only.


----------



## diamond.g

Huntn said:


> Release date 11.11.22,  a year away. But it's Bethesda and it looks good... hard to resist, but we have time to think about it.



It got delayed to 2023...


----------

